# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY cabinet, (photos & material)



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

The plywood is 1/2"birch, one side high quality, $45.00 per sheet, I used 2 sheets.
I used stain for the finish, 1 coat of stain, 3 coats of urethane. $15.00
24 hours for each step to dry.
I did a light sanding between each coat of urethane, because it raises the grain,
a lot of work but it ends up smooth as glass.
8 2x4's $10.00
all joints are screwed, screws $5.00
1/2"quarter round for around the tank and cabinet corners $5.00

The total cost was under $125.00, all prices are in canadian dollars. :wink:

I still have gotten around to put the last couple of pieces of molding
on, as you can see in the first couple of pics.

If you want any more info or have any questions just ask.

*Front view*



















*Back view*









*tubes and wires everywere!*









*what the tank actually sits on*









*frame front*









*frame side*









*frame with tank*









[This message was edited by ekim on Thu April 17 2003 at 03:12 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

The plywood is 1/2"birch, one side high quality, $45.00 per sheet, I used 2 sheets.
I used stain for the finish, 1 coat of stain, 3 coats of urethane. $15.00
24 hours for each step to dry.
I did a light sanding between each coat of urethane, because it raises the grain,
a lot of work but it ends up smooth as glass.
8 2x4's $10.00
all joints are screwed, screws $5.00
1/2"quarter round for around the tank and cabinet corners $5.00

The total cost was under $125.00, all prices are in canadian dollars. :wink:

I still have gotten around to put the last couple of pieces of molding
on, as you can see in the first couple of pics.

If you want any more info or have any questions just ask.

*Front view*



















*Back view*









*tubes and wires everywere!*









*what the tank actually sits on*









*frame front*









*frame side*









*frame with tank*









[This message was edited by ekim on Thu April 17 2003 at 03:12 PM.]


----------



## Dawn (Feb 2, 2003)

That is an AWESOME cabinet! If my husband only knew how much money he could've saved by making them for me!







I mustn't let him read this post!

Very well done, IMO.


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey ekim, question. How does the top door work on the front of your cabinet? Does it open up outwards? Is that where you feed the fish from? or do you use the back of the cabinet to get to it? Does the light fixture roll back to give you more space in the front?

If the front door opens up, how did you attach it to the cabinet? Where did you put the hinges for it? Do I ask too many questions?... 









_____________________________


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Moisted,
Yes the front panel opens upward 180 deg. It is attached with a piano hing against each end of the wood.
All maintence is done from there as the cabinet is up against the wall. The lights inside are on a shelf that swings up 90 deg. So I have full access to the top of the tank!

No not to many questions, I should have moved over all the questions fron the old board!

[This message was edited by ekim on Thu March 27 2003 at 05:16 PM.]


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks ekim. 
Ehm... I'm having difficulty imagining how the door opens up 180 degrees, and how it stays open. Sorry, I'm a little MC (Mechanically Chanllenged)









_____________________________


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, i'll go take a pic!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I took the pictures fast & didn't turn off the tank lights sorry!

front panel up









front panel up & light shelf up









access to tank


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

Ah...I see. thanks ekim. This will be my first project this summer. I'll post pictures once I'm done.









_____________________________


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

No problem,
If you wanted to paint it, you could cut the cost down by almost 50%!!

What size tank would you build it for?


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

I think I'm going to stain it like you did. It looks really smooth and professional. I've seen other DIY stands but they all need access from the back. Your setup is perfect for me since I need to push it to the wall, we don't have that much space in the family room.

As of now it will be for my 20g tank. However, I'm planning on a new 55g which would fit perfectly into this stand. I have it all planned out in my mind, everything from the tank, the filter, co2 injector, background, the plants I'm gonna have, the fish.... Everything except how to convince my wife that we need another tank!









_____________________________


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

Yet another good idea from Ekim, and again I found it too late.


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

ekim, what kind of NO bulbs do you use on this tank and the one you have in the gallery? its looks like it has good results.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

MikeH, Thanks
tbarb, I like those bubls so much I put them on all my tanks! I didn't think they would be very good because they are so cheap! 
But like I said, that's all I use now!

Bulb: T12 
Ordering Code: F40/DX/ALTO(48") or F30/DX/ALTO(36") 
Description: Daylight Deluxe, 6500K, 2 Pack 
CRI: 84 
Approximate Initial Lumens: 2325 

The tank shown above now get no attension, no CO2 or any ferts! It is full of Java ferns now, as you can see in the last couple pictures!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Just to follow up on Ekim's bulbs.

*Philips Daylight Deluxe* available in Home Depot for about 5$ each. 
F40DX 6500K T12

Here is the spectrum image.










I have those bulbs over my tank also but I concluded that CRI is a bit too low and overall apperence is not that strong compare to higher CRI level bulbs.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Dr. Jay, 
The CRI is a little low, but could be much worse!! I don't actually see much difference between the bulbs mentioned above and the Philips F40C50 "colortone" witch has a 92CRI!
Usually the higher the CRI the lower the lumens!
I actually don't use the F40C50 anymore because of it's lower lumens.


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

EKIM!!!!! I say this post before, I must say your cabinet it my most favorite cabinet I have ever seen on the net. I love the finish, look, and the "place for everything and everyhing in its place" feel it has to it.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> EKIM!!!!! I say this post before, I must say your cabinet it my most favorite cabinet I have ever seen on the net. I love "place for everything and everyhing in its place" feel it has to it.


Thanks a lot, even the shop lights?


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

NO! Not the shoplights. Just kidding, everything from screw to glue looks nice.

Im an English teacher in school, not in this forum. Hence, I spell, you spell, we all spell bad.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments on the cabinet...
truce?!


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

Ekim, would you mind sharing the dimensions of your cabinet? I'm mostly interested in the width. And how big is the tank?

Thanks.

_____________________________

[This message was edited by Moisted on Sun April 20 2003 at 06:03 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Moisted, you can come over & check it out if you want? (I might have to charge admission though) joke!!!
I'm also throwing out lots of plants every week if you ever need any?

The tank is a 33 gallon, 36"L x 12"D x 16"H 
In the picture below the highlighted part is what the tank actually sits on(main support), it's 37"L x 14"D x 36"H

I can tell you more info if you need it, it's probably easier if I new what size tank you wanted the cabinet for though.


----------



## Moisted (Mar 7, 2003)

Oooh, nice Photoshop work! The frame actually looks good in grayscale (so does your cat!)









Thanks Ekim. I'm going to build the cabinet for my 20g tank which right now is suffering from severe underlightedness (is that a word... where's that English teacher). I should receive my package from AHSupply any day now, I ordered a 55 PC kit which should give me enough light for some serious planting.

Right now I only have a couple of Hortworts in there that are doing their best to grow without complaining too much. With my new 2.75wpg I'll buy some more plants, get a CO2 system, and get giggy wit it. If at that time you still have plants you want to throw out, (and perhaps a cabinet your bored with and is now turning gray at the edges...







) I'd be very happy to take them off your hand.

_____________________________


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

love the set up.....i like how you can get into the cabinet from the back and not just the front.







. Good job

and that is a cute cat too (bet the fish love him/her)


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

In regards to this:

"The plywood is 1/2"birch, one side high quality, $45.00 per sheet, I used 2 sheets."

Did you get this from a lumber yard or is this something home depot carries?

I plan on using the same wood(as inspired by you), just in a slightly different manner.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Harvey.

kherman, I got it home depot, it's "high quality plwood" i don't know if a lumber yard would have it! It would probably be about $30US. Be sure to show us some pics, good luck!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on Home Depot. I will Definitely post some pics. I will most likely create a log in the DIY section of this forum. I will probably start the log the day I start work on the stand. Probably 2-4 weeks from now. I still have to find a good place to put the pics online that is free and allows users to store lots of pictures.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> Thanks Harvey.
> ...


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice ekim. Outclasses my first and only attempt. I tried to be too fancy and built it too big for a 30 gallon.

Your design and finish is on target. I would show you pictures of mine, (stored in disgust), but I don't even show my family, and they like me.

Thanks for sharing, I may try another.

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

hi ekim 
thats a really nice cabinet you have there. i was wondering how you made those cuts for the cabinet openings on the bottom. the two cuts in the middle of the plywood seem kind of difficult. i was wondering if you could enlighten us on how you went about doing that. thanks agian


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, I was a little limited on what I could do, as I only have basic tools (jigsaw, handsaw $ drill)!

For those cuts I drilled a 3/8" hole in all the corners and the put my jigsaw blade into the hole!


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

wow howd you get the cuts to look so straight? no offense hehe its just that ive tried using a jigsaw and it doesnt like me. i made a canopy myself and want to make a matching stand. the bottom portion of your cabinet has me really interested and i may attempt to reproduce it which is why im asking. for my canopy i used birch as well but for the top part that opens i use 1"x2" maple and lined the edges so it acts like a trim and a handle. i messed it up staining it though so im back to sanding the whole thing off and will probabaly just use varathane to seal it and hope that it looks ok. hehe


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a question about the doors. You used 1/2" plywood with a birch layer. It looks like this was also used for the doors. If so, can you see the plywood layers on the doors edges? Did you find a way around this? I'm planning to do somthing similar to what you do(thanks for the inspiration) and I was planning on getting some moulding to trim the doors with.

Thanks,
Karl

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

What kind of screws did you use? I'm doing a similar stand and was considering just using drywall screws, but wood screws are probably worth the extra investment and time.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Kherman,
I used 4" wood screws!
I don't think drywall screws wood go through a 2*4, they are really short right?

I used roberson type, they are harder to strip IMO, it's also a good idea to pre-drill all the holes for the screws.

Sorry, some how i didn't see your last post!
You can't really see the layers once you stain it, the ends really soak up the stain! But yeah you could get some vainer and put it on the edges if you wished!

don't forget to take some pics!
good luck


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

That's a good point about drywall screws. I never thought about it, but they probably arn't available in lengths greater than 2" or so.

I'll probably just use the ol' phillips head screws. Maybe I'll switch over to the roberson type. I've heard good things about them.

I think I know how I'm doing everything cosmenticallly except for the doors. I truely don't know what that will look like in the end... I think I'm just going to leave holes until everything is done, then decide.

Thanks for the screw info.

Karl



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> Hey Kherman,
> ...


------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Ekim,

Woke up the thread









Anyways, I'm at the stage in my construction right now that I have to put the urethane on. I'm doing sample coats on scrap first, but I'd thought I'd ask if you used Satin, semi-gloss or gloss?

I'm trying out the satin clear coat on some stained scrap pieces first.

Also, are you happy with the type of urethane you used? Do you think satin is a bad choice? I'd hate to get the satin urethane on and hate it later. I went with satin urethane because I don't want a "shiny" look.

Thanks,
karl

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, the stain was Minwax red mahoghany and then 3 coats of Minwax Polyurethane Clear Satin.

I also thing the gloss would be to glossy!!

Sanding lightly in between coats with a very fine wet/dry sandpaper.

Directions:

Stain, wait 24 hours...
Polyurethane, wait 24 hours...
Light sanding, careful not to sand off any stain!...
Polyurethane, wait 24 hours...
Light sanding, careful not to sand off any stain!...
Polyurethane, don't sand.

Any more ?'s feel free to write!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Enim,

Thanks for the reply. I went with Rosewood stain (I think).

It's nice to hear that you used Satin Polyeruethane. I have the same exact stuff. Your stand looks awesome. I hope to have half as nice results









Unfortunately, I won't be putting the trim on for about a month, so final pics are fairly far away.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Ekim,

I was wondering how long you let the stain sit on the birch before whipping the excess off?

The reason I ask is that I used Rosewood stain and the pine trim turned out a beautiful dark red color. The birch however can best be describred as a light brown color. Your staining of the birch resulted in a nice dark "rich" color.

I'll decide on a second stain coat of my birch wood when I get home tonight. It's truely borderline right now.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Well most of my pieces of wood were pretty big, by the time I got the whole piece covered in stain I almost immediately started to wipe it off!

Your right though the pine would probably soak up the stain much faster than the birtch, as it is pretty soft!

If you do a second coat, I would rub it off as fast as possible!

Good luck, can't wait to see the end result!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I suspect those molding bits are best painted rather than stained and clear-coated. It would take some very artful work to match the stained color of pine cut across the grain to the stained color of anything else -- even pine cut with the grain. The end grain exposed on the molding is going to take a lot of stain.


Roger Miller


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Roger,

I probably won't be able to match the color and that's expected. I actually wanted them to be different, it's just that at the current state, they might be tooo different







I'll be doing a test staining when I get home just to see how much darker the stand will get.






















I'm still trying to convince myself that more stain is not needed























It was best said by my fiance's dad. If you can't match the color exactly, your best off not trying to match it at all.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Your father-in-law to be is probably right. Personally I draw the line somewhere before I get to the point of trying to match stains.

We just had some of our ancient custom kitchen cabinets rebuilt to fit a new range and ventilator. The contractor (not really a cabinet maker) matched stains to the old cabinets by taking one of the old cabinet doors to a paint shop and having them work it out. It worked pretty well considering that the door he took was not very representative and that the new doors were red oak and the old doors were luan. Now I have nearly a full gallon of this custom mixed stain and I have nothing to do with it.


Roger Miller


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

First off, sorry aout getting a bit off topic.

Roger,
Last night I looked at the birch and pine trim. Under good lighting conditions, the two look good together, but when I move things into a shaded area, the difference in the lightness of the birch and the darkness of the pine is more apparent. I think I'm going to leave everything as is and start the polyeurothane this weekend. I think I'm going to opt to not stain the birch any more. Like we've said, it's better to not try and match the colors that try to match them and be slightly off.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------

